# Smoked pineapple?



## shellbellc

I've used a glaze on salmon of teriyaki and then covered it with some pineapple preserves and the pineapple glazed up perfectly and tasted delicious! I'm wondering if anyone has ever smoked a pineapple or pineapple half. maybe sprinkle some brown sugar on it and let it glaze up itself. Serve as a side with ham? Hey, now thinking about it, I'll bet you could stuff an ABT with a little cream cheese and pineapple, the bacon on top the sweet and the heat, I'll bet that would be good!


----------



## tonto1117

That sounds really good!!! Great idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 I love pineapple and will try this out on  my next smoke with the brown sugar. I wonder how long you should smoke it for???


----------



## cajunsmoker

There is a thread buried way back there about pineapple.  I think the general consensus was it was better grilled fast than it was smoked.  I'll try to find the link and post it.


----------



## shellbellc

Not sure about duration, a lot would depend on how ripe it was.  I would think you would want to do it in a pan so you don't lose a lot of the juice.  I'll bet this would be good pineapple to use in Dutch's Wicked Beans!  I love pineapple too, if you like salmon, try the pineapple preserves spread on a salmon filet and then smoked!  It's awesome.I've also done apricot preserves and mixed in some horseradish for some bite...


----------



## cajunsmoker

I know I'm getting old, but these posts seem to be harder and harder to find
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=pineapple


----------



## shellbellc

That sounds great Cajun!! I think I might try the ABT's with pineapple too.  I've grilled peaches before, but never piney apple.  In the link they were talking about pineapple upside down cake in a cast iron skillet, which is how I had it growing up.  One time I used apples instead of pineapple, for me it was a new plateau of upside down cakedness....


----------



## tonto1117

Thank yee


----------

